# Fressen Kois in der Laichzeit



## Ricardo (3. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe mal ein paar Fragen zu meinem Koi.
Wann ist die Laichzeit der Kois? Denn ich glaube es war vor kurzem so weit. 
Noch eine Frage:
Kann es sein wenn Kois ihre Laichzeit haben das diese dann nicht mehr fressen oder was ist das?  
Mit freundlichem Gruß


----------



## rainthanner (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Fressen Kois in der Leichzeit*

Hallo, 

So bei 18°C, aber eventuell auch nach größerem Wasserwechsel kann man davon ausgehen. 
Die Wassertemperaturen sind am Hochklettern und somit ist auch die Zeit des  Ablaichens der Fische gekommen. 

Dass die Fische in dieser Zeit weniger Futter aufnehmen, habe ich noch nicht beobachten können. 
Oder deine Fische sind satt vom eigenen Nachwuchs.  

Gruß Rainer


----------

